# A real life troll face



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2011)

The guy on the left side, his face from 0:06-end is an absolute troll face. He was born a troll.

[youtube]Fn5k3_U6qc8[/youtube]







Resemblance?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

okay I actually lol'd


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 2, 2011)

That's nothing. You know the "Bitch please"/"Fuck that" meme here:







Well, how about this guy:







Side note: When trying to find the "fuck that" meme, do not type "Fuck that" into google image search. That ended up backfiring.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 2, 2011)

Me Gusta meets Troll Girl.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Me Gusta meets Troll Girl.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Thesolcity @ Oct 2 2011, 04:39 PM)



Too...EPIC. Hahahaha.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 2, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> That's nothing. You know the "Bitch please"/"Fuck that" meme here:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...


That's because it IS Yao Ming.  That's how it originated.  Seriously, people should learn about the memes before they go and post them around the internet like they're cool.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 3, 2011)

This is actually Jackie Chan.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Problem?


----------



## sergster1 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2011)

^ i dont get it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Problem?


That reminded me of poopyhead.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 5, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is actually Obama:


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol it was actually my roommate at a campfire photobombing in front of the crowd lol


----------



## raulpica (Oct 5, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> lol it was actually my roommate at a campfire photobombing in front of the crowd lol


Tell him he's a poopyhead-clone


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 5, 2011)

i will.


----------



## prowler (Oct 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poopyhead isn't hot though


----------

